# That's not a Cutting Board. THIS is a Cutting Board... How about you?



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 20, 2019)

Fresh out of it's oil bath of multiple days






Bad lighting in the kitchen, but still glorious!






(old 24x18 board for reference...)



Just got a new Cutting Board Finished up by a good friend.  I've had this board in my head for years and finally pulled the trigger to commission my buddy to make it.  Loooooove it!

36"X24"X1.5" End Grain
Purple Heart, Padauk, and Spalted Pecan
Juice Groove with a good sized Trough at the end.

I've got many miles on the "old" one and It'll still be used heavily but now comes the hard part of putting that first knife into this work of art!

How about y'all?  any favorite boards or custom ones you've got?  Dream Boards?  Daily Drivers? Plastic or Wood?  Edge vs End grain?  

I've got different boards for different foods; dairy, veggies, raw meat, carving... 

Just curious what others have or use.  Obviously I've got Cutting Boards on my mind


----------



## tareed94 (Aug 20, 2019)

That thing is awesome! I've primarily got some cheap bamboo ones, I've got a "bowl" one for use with an ulu knife that I got from Alaska, and one 24x18 cheaper wood one that is nothing special. I've been wanting to make a cutting board though!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 20, 2019)

That's so nice I'd be afraid to actually use it.  I'd probably hang that in my kitchen!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 20, 2019)

Looks great . Enjoy .


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 20, 2019)

tareed94 said:


> That thing is awesome! I've primarily got some cheap bamboo ones, I've got a "bowl" one for use with an ulu knife that I got from Alaska, and one 24x18 cheaper wood one that is nothing special. I've been wanting to make a cutting board though!



I have one of those mezzaluna style knives and rounded board too!  Board is long gone but still got the rocker.  I've got a cutting board addiction... I think like over 15 or so... 



5GRILLZNTN said:


> That's so nice I'd be afraid to actually use it.  I'd probably hang that in my kitchen!



Right?!  Like a new car.  The first scratch hurts the most but after that... game on.  Hopefully anyway!


----------



## tareed94 (Aug 20, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> I have one of those mezzaluna style knives and rounded board too!  Board is long gone but still got the rocker.  I've got a cutting board addiction... I think like over 15 or so...



Haha. My kitchen doesn't have space for that many.  I've got a tiny kitchen that resembles a hallway more than a proper kitchen, for now at least. Once I'm done with it it will be a lot more open and have more cabinet/counter space.  That'll be the biggest change and the most expensive room when I'm done. Then I can expand my cutting board collection. All I know is this is a dangerous forum that has me wanting to spend fortunes on meat.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . Enjoy .


Thank you.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 20, 2019)

I've been messing with them myself . Made 4 or 5 over the last month or so . Nothing to fancy . Couple of face grain , 1 edge grain and a small end grain .


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 20, 2019)

tareed94 said:


> Haha. My kitchen doesn't have space for that many.  I've got a tiny kitchen that resembles a hallway more than a proper kitchen, for now at least. Once I'm done with it it will be a lot more open and have more cabinet/counter space.  That'll be the biggest change and the most expensive room when I'm done. Then I can expand my cutting board collection. All I know is this is a dangerous forum that has me wanting to spend fortunes on meat.



Forums are great at spending money for you!  Through Forums I have met people that'll take my money for Cutting Boards, Laser Engraving, BBQ rubs, expensive meats, SWAG... and way more! lol!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I've been messing with them myself . Made 4 or 5 over the last month or so . Nothing to fancy . Couple of face grain , 1 edge grain and a small end grain .


I still want to eventually do a little side job of making some but I just keep paying my friend.  He has worked for BBQ before so there is that saving grace 

Got any pics of the boards?


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 20, 2019)

Like I said nothin fancy . I like the edge grain board . Oak , maple and mahogany . The end grain board is heart pine . 









Just a face board , but they last a long time . I have a few of those . Use them more as serving platters for sausage or cheese . All maple .


----------



## motocrash (Aug 20, 2019)

Very nice.I too have been wanting a bigger board than 18x24.


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 20, 2019)

Played around and made a few 
Simple face grain maple





Inlay face with walnut left first coat off beeswax, right no coating yet.





Pattern end grain maple and walnut


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice work on those .


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work on those .


Thanks and yours look good also. Don't know about you but for me that was " I wanna try that" and after a few " ok tried that, was fun but time to move on" sorta thing. May try one more round this winter adding juice channel.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 20, 2019)

I pretty much made those out of off fall , scrapes  . Yeah , next one needs to be a challenge . Tuff to drop the money on exotic woods when I have 4 that have never seen a knife 
 Lol .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice job guys.

Warren


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 20, 2019)

Know what you mean . First pic stays in cabinet outside with smoking grilling stuff for a board out there , used once. Last pic one on right is in kitchen and used a lot. Two in lays went to couple guys at work. Other one to a family friend. Funny thing is we have a small store bought bamboo board I use for small stuff like cheese or small amounts veggies. Its pretty rough but I still haven't had the urge to build one to replace it, go figure.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 20, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Like I said nothin fancy . I like the edge grain board . Oak , maple and mahogany . The end grain board is heart pine .
> View attachment 403610
> View attachment 403612
> 
> ...



Looks great!  Great wood selections.  A lot of ours get used as platters/trays as well. This big one can be used as a table now


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 20, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> Played around and made a few
> Simple face grain maple
> View attachment 403624
> 
> ...


Those are neat!  Inlay looks great and I like the wavy offset patterns.  Keeps em unique. Colors work well too.


----------



## S-met (Aug 22, 2019)

Small bamboo, acacia end grain with trough, thick maple end-grain, bamboo with trough, larger end-grain and a white marble pastry stone. Not shown are a couple of synthetic ones that live in my camp gear, not that nice, but light weight and serves their purpose.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 22, 2019)

You guys got boards that are to pretty to cut on. My SIL is refinishing my Grandfather Rock Maple Butcher Table. 4 inches thick, 2 foot Wide and 6 feet Long. I want it for a Rolling Island in my kitchen...JJ


----------



## S-met (Aug 22, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> You guys got boards that are to pretty to cut on.


The only way to disrespect a board is to not use it, or not keep it well oiled. My boards see blades regularly. They seem to smile a little whenever I drop a fatty slab of meat on them.


----------



## drdon (Aug 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> My SIL is refinishing my Grandfather Rock Maple Butcher Table. 4 inches thick, 2 foot Wide and 6 feet Long.


WOW! Gotta see this!
Don


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm looking forward to using it as well. Just with everything going on, it's a low priority. Between  the new Chicken Coop and Run getting done, the entire yard needing to be fenced-in and a falling tree smashing the front end of our van, money is tight.  Plus the kitchen is not that big, so we are trying to decide if we want to cut it in half, which I hate to do, design a way to work with it full length...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Plus the kitchen is not that big, so we are trying to decide if we want to cut it in half, which I hate to do, design a way to work with it full length...JJ


I'd like to see a pic . Man ,,, hold out on the cutting if you can . 

Couple more I made , never used . Only because I'm hooked on a store bought I've used for the last 35 years .


----------



## phathead69 (Aug 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> You guys got boards that are to pretty to cut on. My SIL is refinishing my Grandfather Rock Maple Butcher Table. 4 inches thick, 2 foot Wide and 6 feet Long. I want it for a Rolling Island in my kitchen...JJ


That will be awsome. Glad my wife doesn't read this forum. She has been all over me to make an island for the kitchen to replace the cheap store bought we have.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 28, 2019)

I've still yet to put a knife to the new one.  I'll change that Saturday with a cook.  Got to get a good spread on it for the photo op!


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 28, 2019)

Dang!! Super nice!!! Collector item!!


----------



## Humo18 (Oct 30, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I'd like to see a pic . Man ,,, hold out on the cutting if you can .
> 
> Couple more I made , never used . Only because I'm hooked on a store bought I've used for the last 35 years .
> View attachment 403814


Hey chopsaw, I'm looking to buy a new cutting board.  Any tips/ideas?  What brand was the one that you've had for 35 years?


----------



## beeboy (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice thread here. I just saw this, & thought it ironic since I’ve had the “make cutting boards” urge recently. I’ll try to post a pic of the one I’m almost done with. I still need to put the little rubber feet on it, take a couple of blemishes out. I wanted it bigger, but my planer is only so big. The board is about 11”x22”x1-3/4”. I plan on using it the first time for a brisket cook off I’m having on the 9th.


----------



## beeboy (Oct 31, 2019)

Walnut, maple, & Purple Heart.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 31, 2019)

Man, some of you guys have boards that look more like furniture than kitchen tools, I'd be afraid to ruin them. For the last 20 years or so I've used this white plastic board for just about everything, clean it with bleach and rubbing alcohol every time to make sure there's no cooties in the knife marks. I make the black lines with a felt pen and framing square at 7" intervals for linking sausage. RAY


----------



## beeboy (Oct 31, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Man, some of you guys have boards that look more like furniture than kitchen tools, I'd be afraid to ruin them. For the last 20 years or so I've used this white plastic board for just about everything, clean it with bleach and rubbing alcohol every time to make sure there's no cooties in the knife marks. I make the black lines with a felt pen and framing square at 7" intervals for linking sausage. RAY
> View attachment 409861


Nothing wrong with that. My son made his mom one that she refuses to use. It’s four or five years old & has never seen a knife. See pic below.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 31, 2019)

Humo18 said:


> Hey chopsaw, I'm looking to buy a new cutting board. Any tips/ideas? What brand was the one that you've had for 35 years?


What are you looking for ? Edge grain , face grain or end grain .
The one I use all the time has no name on it . It's a face grain board . Not even sure what it's made out of . Last a long time .
I like the edge grain boards . Easy to put together , I just put the first coat of oil on this one about an hour ago . 





I'd be happy to put something together for you . I don't get real fancy with them . That one is for a gift , and I have another to do when it's done .


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 31, 2019)

You've got some real talent Chop. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------

